# Duathlons



## ILM (11 Aug 2013)

Hi

I quite fancy doing a duathlon in the West Yorkshire (or Yorkshire) region, anyone know best place to search or know of any? Not done one before, tried triathlon but hate swimming!

thanks for any help

ILM


----------



## Psycyle (16 Aug 2013)

Hi,

I haven't done one but I have looked into it and the best place for listings I have found is through the 220 triathlon web site where you can find duathlons across the country. Hope this helps.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2013)

Local tri or cycling clubs might list them on event calendars


----------



## Ghost Donkey (20 Aug 2013)

British Triathlon have an events page where you can search by location and event type. There are a few sites such as Entry Central who process event payments and entry. They have a similar search option. There's plenty of on and off road events around over the winter. The only duathlon I knew of in West Yorkshire has not been run for a few years which is a shame. I entered but it was cancelled that year due to low numbers. Haworth Mudman duathlon and it was a corker or a route which I've ridden a few times for fun.

If you're prepared to travel a little further south to North Notts I can recommend the Evil Sheriff Off Road Duathlon at Sherwood Pines. I've done this a couple of times. A bit of luck with winter sun has helped make it a good day every time I've done it so far.

I hated swimming originally but eventually had lessons and joined a club to improve. Now I love it and train with a tri club and a swimming club.


----------

